# pronunciation of Dömöter



## Elisatas

Hi!

How is the name "Dömöter" pronounced ? D*é*meter? The accent goes to the first syllable?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Orreaga

Each _*ö *_is pronounced as in German.
The accent (or stress) is on the first syllable.


----------



## Elisatas

Thanks Orreaga!


----------



## jazyk

Except that the German ö can be short or long, and the Hungarian ö is always short (the long counterpart is ő).


----------



## Encolpius

Elisatas said:


> Hi!
> 
> How is the name "Dömöter" pronounced ? D*é*meter? The accent goes to the first syllable?
> 
> Thanks a lot



I haven't heard Dömöter, the name is *Dömötör*, quite a funny word.  Maybe because of the famous nursery rhyme: Se hall, se lát Dömötör, buta volt, mint hat ökör. [Dömötör cannot hear, nor see, he was as stupid as six oxen]


----------



## Zsanna

It has two ways of spelling: *Demeter* (e-s in it rhyming with *e* in "*e*lement", this is the older form, freshly borrowed from Eastern Slavic) or *Dömötör* (a later, more stable version) where all 3 ö-s are pronounced like said before (or say, like *oa* in cupb*oa*rd) having the accent on the beginning (Dömötör).


----------



## Hakro

Now I'm confused about the pronunciation of the Hungarian *ö*.

Orreaga says it's pronounced like *ö* in German, which sounds like the *e* in "her" or the *i* in "bird". It's often written *œ* in English and some other languages.

Now Zsanna says that *ö* is pronounced like  *oa* in cupb*oa*rd. At least I pronounce "board" just like "bored", and I can't find there any *ö*-sound.

Please explain!


----------



## Encolpius

The Hungarian short ö is pronounced almost the same as the Finnish ö in the word mökki.


----------



## Hakro

Encolpius said:


> The Hungarian short ö is pronounced almost the same as the Finnish ö in the word mökki.


Thank you, Encolpius. That's what I had learned earlier.

This doesn't explain why Zsanna said that *ö* is  pronounced like *oa* in cupb*oa*rd.

Still confused...


----------



## Encolpius

Hakro said:


> Thank you, Encolpius. That's what I had learned earlier.
> 
> This doesn't explain why Zsanna said that *ö* is  pronounced like *oa* in cupb*oa*rd.
> 
> Still confused...




Most Hungarians would pronounce oa in cupboard as the Hungarian / Finnish ö and that makes their pronunciation funny for English.  Zsanna meant Hungarians would pronounce it, but it is incorrect.


----------



## bibax

The wovel in "board" is the same like in "wall" (BrE pron.). It is long and not rounded.

The vowel "oa" in "cupboard" is the so called schwa. It is short, I think it is not rounded in BrE non-rhotic pron.

On the other side the Hungarian ö is rounded and short like in German österreich.

The Hungarian ő is rounded and long like in German schön.


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi there,

The word "cupboard" is pronounced as /ˈkʌbərd/
with or without the "r", depending on the dialect you speak. Hungarian "ö", however, is different a bit, because it is rounded.

EDIT: I see bibax wrote almost the same... Nevermind, my post affirms he is right.


----------



## Zsanna

Ok. Please understand it as Encolpius explained it.
I agree, of course, that English has a totally different way of pronunciation and you can only be approximative if you try to compare Hu to En. (That goes without saying...)

Also note that I did not speak about the pronunciaton of _board_ but _cupboard_ (there is a difference).
I felt I had to support what jazyk had said above (which seemed to be neglected/forgotten somehow) i.e. that the _ö_ is short.


----------

